# Conferences, Seminars and Events



## Joe Blow (31 May 2007)

A member has asked to to make mention of the _*Gold Coast Resources Showcase*_ being held on the Gold Coast on June 14-15 so I thought I would start a thread where we can list these kind of things for those that are interested. Anyway, here are the details of that particular event:

Find out more about the Gold Coast Resources Showcase here: http://www.verticalevents.com.au

Please note that I will come down like a ton of bricks on anyone who uses this thread to repeatedly spams an event or misuses it in any way.

No dodgy sales pitches, just a brief outline or description of the conference, seminar or event and a link to more information if required.


----------

